# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Наследственность.

## Семён Сгулов

Харе Кришна. Здравствуйте. 

В жилах этого ребенка текла кровь не только праведников: его
дед по материнской линии был олицетворением смерти, потомком
Адхармы (Безбожия). Уродившись в него, мальчик с самого дет-
ства проявлял задатки великого грешника. 
(ш.б. Песнь 4, глава 14, текст 39.)

Возможно ли это изменить ? Если Дедушка Был атеистом, как наклонности эти вот изменить, поддаётся ли это изменениям если да, то каков метод и средство для достижения цели.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

Конечно возможно. Изначально каждое живое существо является чистым преданным Бога. Это наше вечное положение. Все другие состояния временны и искуственны. Совершая тиврена-бхакти-йогена или интенсивную бхакти-йогу мы вновь пробуждаем своё изначальное состояние. 

По большому счёту все мы с рождения проявляли задатки грешников. Однако Шрила Прабхупада смог достучаться до нас через свои книги. Теперь важно отнестись к возможности совершать преданное служение Богу со всей серьёзностью.

----------

